# We have found our next boy



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

After much searching we have found the boy to mate with Lestorm Ma Cheri. A pedigree from the past! 

Maybe we will call a puppy 'a blast from the past!!'

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=186530


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm a bit confused: are you going to buy him? Or is he going to mate with Lestorm ma Cheri?


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

inge said:


> I'm a bit confused: are you going to buy him? Or is he going to mate with Lestorm ma Cheri?


Sorry! he will mate with lestorm Ma Cheri and we hope to keep a boy from her.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

What a handsome boy! Isn't Camrose a top kennel over there too? Why is the lead hanging loosely around his shoulders? Is that a show style?

Congrats!


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow! Took a little time for the penny to drop! 'Blast from the past' would be a very apt name! I want one of those puppies as the pedigree looks similar to my Megs. She was born in 1993 and Christopher was her GGGG I think! So your puppy would be a grandson. Wouldn't it?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Beautiful choice!


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Nice boy!!!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

twinny41 said:


> Wow! Took a little time for the penny to drop! 'Blast from the past' would be a very apt name! I want one of those puppies as the pedigree looks similar to my Megs. She was born in 1993 and Christopher was her GGGG I think! So your puppy would be a grandson. Wouldn't it?


 
haha thought the penny would drop with someone, well done you! i cant wait, to have Christopher as the Grandfather when hes been at the bridge all these years is so exciting. We have looked at so many boys but always came back to him so it has to be! Mrs Joan Tudor did well to freeze his seaman, she is the queen of goldens here in the UK and she well deserves the title.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

He is very nicely put together, good choice!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

twinny41 said:


> Wow! Took a little time for the penny to drop! 'Blast from the past' would be a very apt name! I want one of those puppies as the pedigree looks similar to my Megs. She was born in 1993 and Christopher was her GGGG I think! So your puppy would be a grandson. Wouldn't it?


Patsy i will put in a good word as you know it was Marilyn who fostered Daisy and as Marilyn will be thinking about her tonight 3 years tomorrow i picked up little Daisy.
Hope you didn't mind adding onto your thread.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh look at that pic. My heart still misses a beat whenever i see a pic of Daisy.

I dont mind you adding anything to a thread that i have started Maggie, your pics are soooo welcome!!


----------



## vixen (Jul 26, 2008)

My Max desends from the camrose lines, Christopher is his GGG Grandfather

just out of interest what will the stud fee be


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

vixen said:


> My Max desends from the camrose lines, Christopher is his GGG Grandfather
> 
> just out of interest what will the stud fee be


 
I will send you a PM


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi, Marilyn:wavey: I was wondering how little (all grown up nowprobably) Charles Darwin was these days? I miss seeing pics of the Shropshire lad, lol
Good to see you back and posting!


----------



## vixen (Jul 26, 2008)

Lestorm said:


> I will send you a PM


 
Thanks

hope it works out ok for you.

and will look forward to pics of puppies when they come.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

moverking said:


> Hi, Marilyn:wavey: I was wondering how little (all grown up nowprobably) Charles Darwin was these days? I miss seeing pics of the Shropshire lad, lol
> Good to see you back and posting!


 
Hello. Charles Darwin is doing really well. He went to stay with a friend whilst we had girls in season and he never returned to us. They adore him and as he was so happy being just one of two, plus two great human kids we decided to allow them to foster him for ever. We will be getting him back soon for holidays and we do a swap with Gunner at weekends so that I can give him lots of time. Hes adorable and will be a daddy later this year.

Here are some pics taken during last summer.

the other golden is Harry. Harry is one of Ayas sons. xx 

Thank you for the welcome back!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

He's as handsome as ever!


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

Superb photos and super breeding plan! Toffer is one of my favorite dogs, and he produced super offspring. We are so lucky to have him in 6th generation (via Nortonwood Faunus, and I love him even more than Toffer) Fingers crossed for a successful breeding. Can hardly wait to see photos of pups


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Toffer is also in Selli's pedigree more than once. Those are her secret "English Creme" ancestors


----------

